
Show HN: Virtual tours of car museums - wigovsky
https://360carmuseum.com/en
======
michael_h
> Get acces to any museum for free!

Typo (access).

and I don't get an image in the popup:
[http://imgur.com/RwtBdga](http://imgur.com/RwtBdga)

Edit: Firefox 31.6.0

~~~
wigovsky
Thanks for this tip, we will fix it!

------
gambiting
It was quite hard to actually find the full list of museums and initially I
thought you didn't show one without registering(which evoked rather negative
feelings). Only after clicking on "about project" I found that I can click on
"all museums" to see the list. Other than that - cool!

~~~
wigovsky
All the museums are available only after the registration. Some of them are
free. Thanks for your comment, we will make the link to the full museums list
on the main page!

------
LazizEG
As far as I know Google also has virtual tours on museums (including art
museums and big car museums). What's difference with your service? Why should
I register and pay for somethning when I can get it for free?

~~~
wigovsky
It's a good question! Indeed Google has virtual tours on many museums. However
360CarMuseum is a specialized service for those who are interested in
automotive history. We go deeper than Google and besides virtual tour we give
our visitors additional information about any exhibit in museums, we have
additional photos and videos for each exhibit. Moreover, Google make virtual
tours on major and massive national museums and 360CarMuseum goes to private
collections and small museums which are hidden from massive flow of people.

------
wigovsky
We have not too much of plans purchased till now. So I have a qeustion to all
of you - are you ready to buy the access to all the museums? Or not? Why?

